# The trouble with CAD



## Steve Maskery (11 Jul 2006)

Well, as you probably know, I'm very pro-CAD, I love it and I wouldn't want to go back to the olden days.

But.

I've just finished a bedroom chair. It's probaly the finest piece I've ever made. Not flawless, perhaps, but I'd be happy to exhibit it.

So why am I not ecstatic? Because it looks exactly like the model I made months ago. There is no denoument. It's like I've already had this for ages, and the "birth" is just a blessed relief. 

It's all rather flat really



Steve


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Jul 2006)

Never get those problems with a pencil and back of a fag packet :lol: 

Paul


----------



## engineer one (12 Jul 2006)

well steve if you were not so good at drawing you
would not have this problem :lol: 

paul :wink:


----------

